# Fehler beim starten des Anzeigetreibers..



## bartsenden (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo, seit gestern habe ich ein problem mit dem Anzeigetreiber... Beim zocken wird der bildschirm schwarz und man hört das typische windows geduddel (als würde man ein usb stick ein und ausstecken) danach geht gar nix mehr.
 Beim Neustart erscheint die Benachrichtigung: Fehler beim starten des Anzeigetreibers... 

Grafik und auch die restlichen Treiber sind aktuell.  Nvidia und treiber deinstallieren und erneut installieren bringt auch nix. Win ist auch aktuell.
Kabel ausstecken und wieder einstecken sowie ein 2. monitor waren auch ohne erfolg. 
Komischerweise ist der fehler eher sporadisch und nicht immer dann wenn die grafik unter last ist... 

Zur Hardware selbst: gtx 1080ti, Asus MG279, C6h @ ryzen 1700x... 

Bitte um Hilfe..


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (15. Mai 2018)

Hatte das Problem mal mit meiner 1070er, da war es der Nvidia-Treiber. 
Hab den davor drauf gepackt und es war Ruhe. Vielleicht mal veruchen...


----------



## bartsenden (15. Mai 2018)

den treiber hab ich schon deinstalleirt und neu installiert, inkl. Nvidia software


----------



## bartsenden (16. Mai 2018)

Gibt es ne möglichkeit den alten treiber runterladen und installieren?


----------



## LaVolpe (17. Mai 2018)

Natürlich....einfach den alten Treiber runterladen und installieren xD
Nvidia hat auf deren Seite eine Art Archiv, wo alle Treiber aufgelistet sind.
So sieht das zumindest für mich aus, ich selber hab keine Nvidia und war das erstemal auf deren Seite.
NVIDIA Treiber Download


----------



## bartsenden (17. Mai 2018)

Danke, das hab ich wohl was übersehen. Naja gebracht hat es leider nix. selbst mit dem alten treiber dieselben Probleme die ich davor nie hatte...


----------



## bartsenden (18. Mai 2018)

So der fehler ist gefunden... Es lag wohl am windows update (vom 15.05)


----------



## CHNCHLLA (19. Mai 2018)

Habe das selbe Problem. Wie hast du das dann gelöst?


----------



## Schwarzseher (19. Mai 2018)

Warscheinlich das Spring Creator Update 1803 schuld.Da sollten aber schon angepasste Treiber vorhanden sein.
Windows 10 1803: Grafikkartentreiber sind da


----------



## CHNCHLLA (19. Mai 2018)

Haben den Treiber heruntergeladen, nun Schaltet der PC sich beim Starten von Spielen aus und startet dann neu... das kann doch kein Treiberproblem mehr sein?


----------



## Schwarzseher (19. Mai 2018)

Gabs denn einen BSOD?
Muss natürlich aktiviert werdenBluescreen anzeigen lassen
Keine ältere Graka zum testen da?
Windows 10 Zuverlässigkeitsüberwachung - so zuverlässig ist dein Windows-10-PC
Wie sieht denn deine Konfig aus?


----------



## CHNCHLLA (19. Mai 2018)

Bluescreen gabs noch keinen, kann demnächst höchstens mal die Graka von nem Kumpel testen.
Hab ne GTX 980Ti, nen Intel i7 6700k, 32GB DDR4 RAM.


----------



## Schwarzseher (19. Mai 2018)

Die Onboard Grafik mal getestet?Wobei die zum spielen natürlich nicht geeignet und nicht sehr Aussagekräftig ist.


----------



## CHNCHLLA (20. Mai 2018)

Ne, in wie fern soll ich die testen?


----------



## Schwarzseher (20. Mai 2018)

Na ob der Rechner damit stabil läuft.


----------



## bartsenden (21. Mai 2018)

Ich habe das letzte Update von windows gelöscht. war bei mir am 15.05 installiert...


----------



## bartsenden (21. Mai 2018)

bei mir kam auch kein BSOD, der monitor ging aus und man hörte die typischen win töne als würde man einen usb stick ein und ausstecken... da hat dann nur noch die powertaste geholfen...


----------



## CHNCHLLA (21. Mai 2018)

Ich habe ja neu aufgesetzt und jetzt lässt er mich die neuesten Updates nicht deinstallieren. Habe aber festgestellt, dass ich Spiele auf niedrigerer Auflösung und schlechteren Einstellungen spielen kann. Erst wenn es dann wohl wieder anspruchsvoller wird kackt er ab und der Fehler kommt. Mittlerweile geht er sogar manchmal einfach komplett aus und fährt dann wieder hoch. Kriegt die Grafikkarte vielleicht zu wenig Saft?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (21. Mai 2018)

Welches NT?


----------



## CHNCHLLA (22. Mai 2018)

Eins mit 730W (sollte schon reichen ^^)  aber vielleicht defekt?


----------



## Schwarzseher (22. Mai 2018)

Müsste man sie Spannung mal messen was raus kommt bei der +12V Leitung.(Multimeter)
Oder mal mit HWInfo schauen,wobei die natürlich selten genau sind.


----------



## CHNCHLLA (22. Mai 2018)

Damit kenn ich mich leider nicht aus, wo les ich das bei hwinfo ab?


----------



## Schwarzseher (22. Mai 2018)

Sensors Only auswählen und die +12 Volt mal beobachten.


----------



## Smoger101 (24. Mai 2018)

Guten Abend, ich habe das selbe Problem mit meiner 980 unter Spielbetrieb. Das Kuriose hierbei ist aber, dass das System unter Ungine Valley Benchmark 1h stabil läuft und unter Black Ops 2 beispielsweise nach 10min kein Bild mehr anzeigt und der Anzeigetreiber streikt.  Ich weiß nun echt nicht mehr weiter. Treiber sind aktuell, Nvidia Treiber 3 Monate stabil gelaufen, und Windows Update 1709.
MfG


----------



## Schwarzseher (24. Mai 2018)

Könnte auch am Netzteil liegen.Das ist auch nicht so das beste so wie ich das sehe.Wie sehen denn die Spannungen bei dir aus?Bleiben die stabil?


----------



## Smoger101 (24. Mai 2018)

Ich habe meine Signatur aktualisiert. In meinem Rechner ist das GX 800 von Cougar verbaut, so schlecht ist das ja eigentlich nicht.  Beim Valley Benchmark bewegen sich die Spannungen (laut HwInfo) zwischen 11,722V und 12,083. Der Durchschnitt liegt bei 11,88V.


----------



## Unbeleckter (31. Mai 2018)

Same here... Nur besteht bei mir das Problem bereits seit über einem halben Jahr. Sobald mein PC mit einer erhöhten Grafikauslastung konfrontiert ist, schaltet der Bildschirm auf Blackscreen mit anschließendem Kontrollverlust. Geräusche, sogar Skype, TS und Konsorten funktionieren weiterhin, jedoch kein Bild und Kontrolle möglich.
Mein Netzteil und die GPU habe ich bereits ausgetauscht... ohne Erfolg. Temperatur von CPU und GPU habe ich, so weit dies ging, überprüft. Keine Auffälligkeiten.

Habe mittlerweile fast die Hoffnung aufgegeben, eine Lösung zu finden, die einen Neukauf der Teile ausschließt...


----------



## Schwarzseher (31. Mai 2018)

@Unbeleckter
welches Netzteil hast du denn jetzt?
Kontrolliere mal den Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf was der so sagt.
System/Wartung


----------



## bartsenden (6. Juni 2018)

Der Fehler mit dem anzeigetreiber ist wohl doch nicht eliminiert... Seit dem Deinstallieren des letzten windows updates gind es eine weile gut, obwohl windows das update wieder installeirt hatte. Seit kurzer zeit häuffen sich die Fehler, egal ob unter last,  also im spiel oder einfach beim surfen im internet. 

Grafiktreiber ist aktuell 397,93
restliche treiber Chipsatz etc. alle aktuell von herstellerpage
Bios version 6101 (aktuellste)
treiber wurden gerade nochmals alle überprüft.

windows update gerade wieder deinstalliert, alles ohne erfolg.


----------



## Unbeleckter (10. Juni 2018)

@Schwarzseher
Aktuelles Netzeil ist: BE QUIET! PURE POWER 10 700W CM NETZTEIL
ich weiß, 700W ist sehr viel, als Unbeleckter habe ich aber anfangs gedacht, dass mein System zu wenig Saft bekommt. Wie dem auch sei, nun ist es da.

Den Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf kann ich jedesmal, wenn ein Absturz erfolgt ist, entnehmen, dass ein Hardwarefehler vorliegt.. Dem Hardwarefehler gehen zahlreiche "Desktop Windows Manager - Nicht mehr funktionsfähig"- Meldungen voraus. Konkret sieht das folgendermaßen aus:

Desktop Windows Manager    -     Nicht mehr funktionsfähig    -    10.06.2018 11:56    -    
Desktop Windows Manager    -     Nicht mehr funktionsfähig    -    10.06.2018 11:56    -    
Desktop Windows Manager    -     Nicht mehr funktionsfähig    -    10.06.2018 11:56    -    
Desktop Windows Manager    -     Nicht mehr funktionsfähig    -    10.06.2018 11:56    -    
Desktop Windows Manager    -     Nicht mehr funktionsfähig    -    10.06.2018 11:56    -    
Desktop Windows Manager    -     Nicht mehr funktionsfähig    -    10.06.2018 11:56    -    
Desktop Windows Manager    -     Nicht mehr funktionsfähig    -    10.06.2018 11:56    -    
Desktop Windows Manager    -     Nicht mehr funktionsfähig    -    10.06.2018 11:56    -    
Windows                                           -     Hardwarefehler                          -    10.06.2018 11:56    -    

Die Technischen Details besagen bei den ersten 8 Fehlern:

Beschreibung
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung:	C:\Windows\System32\dwm.exe

Problemsignatur
Problemereignisame:	APPCRASH
Anwendungsname:	dwm.exe
Anwendungsversion:	10.0.17134.1
Anwendungszeitstempel:	f5178e97
Fehlermodulname:	dwmcore.dll
Fehlermodulversion:	10.0.17134.48
Fehlermodulzeitstempel:	a33e2376
Ausnahmecode:	c00001ad
Ausnahmeoffset:	00000000001ce062
Betriebsystemversion:	10.0.17134.2.0.0.768.101
Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
Zusatzinformation 1:	6712
Zusatzinformation 2:	67122ac6a78caf990828845421bfc123
Zusatzinformation 3:	6c9c
Zusatzinformation 4:	6c9ce2373f66e443067ceee2fde2b5db

Und bei dem Hardwarefehler:

Beschreibung
Aufgrund eines Hardwareproblems ist Windows nicht mehr voll funktionsfähig.

Problemsignatur
Problemereignisame:	LiveKernelEvent
Code:	141
Parameter 1:	ffff858651281150
Parameter 2:	fffff8058d77fddc
Parameter 3:	0
Parameter 4:	5650
Betriebssystemversion:	10_0_17134
Service Pack:	0_0
Produkt:	768_1
Betriebsystemversion:	10.0.17134.2.0.0.768.101
Gebietsschema-ID:	1031


Ich kann diesen Zahlencodes allerdings nichts brauchbares entnehmen. Eine Idee, was das sein könnte? Vllt was am Mainboard?


----------



## Unbeleckter (10. Juni 2018)

@bartsenden

Beim surfen im Internet habe ich zum Beispiel nie Probleme. Beim CPU stresstest passiert auch nichts, kann also auch anspruchsvollere Programme wie Photoshop oder Sony Vegas problemlos nutzen. Bei Graphikauslastung von Spielen knickt er allerdings dann ein....


----------



## Schwarzseher (10. Juni 2018)

Hat ja wohl auch was mit der Grafikkarte zu tuen,entweder mit dem Treiber oder HW. Bug Check 0x141 VIDEO_ENGINE_TIMEOUT_DETECTED | Microsoft Docs
Übrigens willkommen im Club ich hab den gleichen Fehler.Schon zig mal den Treiber neu installiert ,auch mal einen älteren und Graka ist schon neu.

Edit:Hab das gefunden: GeForce 398.11 WHQL und 398.18 Hotfix Treiber stehen zum Download bereit | Deskmodder.de
kriegen die heute keine saubere Sofware mehr hin weder Microsoft noch Nvidia das nervt extrem.


----------



## Unbeleckter (10. Juni 2018)

Ja krass... Scheint ja einige Probleme zur Zeit zu geben. Allerdings sehe ich da nicht unbedingt Parallelen zu meinem/unserem Problem.. Die Seite erwähnt ja den aktivierten SLI-Modus. Den hab ich z.B. nicht. Daran kann es also nicht liegen.

Bedeutet dein Screenshot, dass das Problem bei dir tatsächlich vom Treiber hervorgerufen wird?

Das einzige was ich mir noch vorstellen kann, ist, dass das Motherboard schrott ist.. Hab Grafikkarte und Netzteil ja auch ausgetauscht. Nur ein Softwareproblem ist irgendwie unwahrscheinlich, oder? Zumal ich ja dauernd die Hardwarefehler bekomme.


----------



## Schwarzseher (10. Juni 2018)

Die kriege ich ja genauso die Hardwarefehler und hab genauso Graka und Netzteil getauscht wie du.Ok Mainbboard ist im Rentenalter noch Sockel 775,aber das ist ja immer ein Grafikproblem.Zumindest nach dem BSOD und dem Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf.
Das mit dem Nvidia Hotfix war jetzt ja auch nur meine Hoffnung das es daran liegt,aber pustekuchen war es wohl doch nicht.
Komisch ist auch das ich vor dem Creators Spring Upgrade 1803 überhaupt keine Probleme hatte,auch mit der älteren Hardware nicht.
Hier ja auch,kann doch kein Zufall sein:PC friert beim Spielen ein
Das Problem ist ja du kaufst der neue Hardware,weil du davon ausgehst es liegt daran,weil diese ja auch schon in die Jahre gekommen ist ,doch am ende liegt es gar nicht an deinen Komponenten und das ärgert mich extrem.


----------



## Unbeleckter (10. Juni 2018)

Ja das stimmt... Genau deshalb warte ich auch ab, ob endlich eine Lösung gefunden wird. Nachher kaufe ich mir die neuen Teile und es wäre eigentlich garnicht nötig. Das System läuft ansonsten ja tadellos. Nur die meisten Spiele stürzen ab..
Hab schon einige Beiträge gefunden von Leuten, die das gleiche Problem haben. Nur gibt es da nie eine hilfreiche Lösung. Will garnicht wissen, wie viele Leute einfach neue Teile gekauft haben..


----------



## bartsenden (11. Juni 2018)

Also ich hab jetzt mal alle platten gelöscht und alles neu draufgespielt... Bisher ist mein bildschirm nicht schwarz geworden. Mal schauen wie lange das so bleibt..


----------



## Dooma (11. Juni 2018)

Ich hatte nach einem der größeren Windows Update schon mal das Problem dass mein G-sync nicht mehr ging. Also so gar nicht mehr.

Für solche Treiber Problemchen, empfehle ich immer den Treiber zu DDU'en, und dann den letzen Treiber von der Nvidia Homepage zu nehmen und explizit mit NEUINSTALLATION angehackt zu installieren. (Und dann den letzen Gameready Treiber nachzuschieben wenn sonst alles funktioniert.)
Komplett löschen ist doch etwas Overkill.


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. Juni 2018)

Hab jetzt schon so oft den Treiber neu gemacht mit DDU.Teilweise gabs schon wärend der Install einen Bluescreen.Neuintstall hatte ich aber bisher noch nicht ausgewählt beim Treiber,dann sind die Einstellungen wech oder?Immer nur das erste entfernen und neustarten genommen.Ich warte jetzt mal ab.Oft löst sich das manchmal von alleine durch ein neues Update/Upgrade,wie bei den vorherigen.


----------



## derlord123 (16. Juni 2018)

Moin moin,
habe gerade die Foren nach Leuten durchstöbert, die dasselbe Problem haben wie ich (Blackscreen/Absturz des Anzeigetreibers).
Wenn ich das hier lese und mir vorstelle, dass das alles nur ein Softwarefehler ist könnte ich mir alle Haare ausreißen. Meine PC-Konfiguration ist ca. 5 Jahre alt, habe nur vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren Netzteil und GraKa nachgerüstet (Aktuell 'ne 980 Ti). Habe den Fehler seit ca. 2 Wochen und jetzt sogar schon mein Board, meine CPU und meinen RAM nachgerüstet, weil ich dachte, dass es ein Hardware-Defekt ist.
Naja, hoffen wir mal, die Tage von NVidia/Microsoft zu hören.

Trotz allem, wünsche ich noch ein schönes Restwochenende,
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Schwarzseher (16. Juni 2018)

Ich hab jetzt mal Windows auf die ältere Version 1709 zurückgesetzt,also komplett neu installiert mit dieser Version.Aktuell hab ich keinen BSOD mehr beim start von Windows.Es wird aber von Win ein Nvidia Treiber von 2017 genutzt.Mal schauen wie lange es ruhig bleibt.
Hab ja auch Netzteil und Graka getauscht gehabt wegen der Hardware Fehler Meldungen in dem Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf.Wenn das dann wirklich keine waren,dann bin ich natürlich auch angep.......Obwohl ich das Netzteil sowieso immer mal tauschen wollte gegen ein hochwertigeres.

Edit:Also für mich scheint das Problem gelöst bis jetzt.Noch kein Fehler wieder aufgetreten nach neuinstall auf 1709 und einen älteren Nvidia treiber den Win selbst installiert hat von 2017.


----------



## Unbeleckter (22. Juli 2018)

Nach dem Zurücksetzen war es bei mir tatsächlich auch stabil für etwa 2-3 Wochen. Irgendwann fing es dann wieder an... vermute, dass zwischenzeitlich ein Update kam.
Habe den Rechner gerade erneut neu aufgesetzt und schaue mal, ob es jetzt wieder einige Zeit stabil bleibt...


----------



## Schwarzseher (22. Juli 2018)

Gleiches Spiel bei mir immer wieder 141 Fehler in dem zuverlässigkeitsverlauf.Am Anfang mit 1709 alles Ok ,dann irgendwann Fehler wieder da.
Oder es liegt an der Graka,weil es eine 1050TI ist die OC ist und nicht stabil läuft ka.Hatte vorher aber auch eine GTX 660Ti wo es eben auch diese Fehler gab.Board ist halt auch sehr alt.


----------



## Unbeleckter (23. Juli 2018)

So... hat bei mir jetzt auch nicht mehr lang gedauert, bis es wieder abgeschmiert ist..
Die Graka habe ich, genau wie du, ja bereits einmal ausgetauscht... Und wenn es das Brett ist, dann ist's eh wumpe.. Damit kann man sich dann jawohl erstmal alles komplett neu anschaffen ... >


----------



## Schwarzseher (23. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube ja immer noch das es am Nvidia Treiber in Zusammenhang mit einem bestimmten Windows Update hängt.Am Anfang mit version 1709 ging alles eine Weile gut,bis nach und nach wieder einige Updates dazu kamen.Einschließlich 1803,was man natürlich auch nicht ohne großen Aufwand einfach blocken kann,wenn man es nicht haben will.Danke Microsoft!Mündige Nutzer sind nicht gefragt.Muss man doch selbst entscheiden können wie sicher man das system haben will.Oder ob man bestimme Optionen einfach nicht haben will.
Hab ja auch schon Graka und gutes Netzteil erneuert.(pure Power10)Ok Board hat nur pcie 1.1 weil sehr alt.Es wird alles ein wenig ausgebremst das ist mir klar.Sata 2 nur und pcie 1.1 und DDR2 usw.Reichte mir bis dato aber immer.So langsam zweifle ich aber doch ob der Unterbau nicht doch neu muss.
Das komische ist ja das beim Spielen aktuell alles läuft.
Nur dieser Komische Error 141 in dem Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf kommt immer wieder und ab und an ein BSOD beim Start.ka. mehr.Watchdog dpc oder so ähnlich.


----------



## LaVolpe (23. Juli 2018)

Hab ne Amd und das selbe Problem.
Vorher 1607 alles stabil mit extremen UV und nie Problene gehabt.

Da der Support ausgelaufen ist, war ich mehr oder weniger gezwungen auf 1803 zu wechseln. Auch wenn 1607 echt perfekt war.
1803 clean installiert, aktuellste KB manuell installiert und aktuellste Treiber hinterher. Ausnahmsweise sogar mal WHQL bei Amd.

Starte @Stock Settings 3D Mark.
Allein das starten von 3D Mark, ja nicht mal eim Benchmark NUR die Oberfläche, und Bildschirm wurde schwarz und ging aus. PC lief noch. Hatte ich vorher NIE.
Also Resetknopf gedrückt, Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf zeigt 12 Treibercrashes hintereinander. 141 halt.

Game gestartet -> Crash nach paar Minuten.

Hab Gestern Nacht mein Bios aktualisiert (war Releaseversion von 2015 unf jetzt März 2018) und 1803 nochmal clean installiert.
Diesmal den vorherigen Treiber, weil viele über den aktuellen gemeckert haben und meinten mit dem Juni Treiber wäre alles tutti gewesen.
Mal gucken was es jetzt wird.


----------



## Schwarzseher (24. Juli 2018)

Naja mal wieder ein BSOD aus dem nichts
Hab aber keine Lust mehr den Treiber neu zu installieren.Weiß schon garnicht mehr wie oft ich das schon gemacht hab.Auch mit DDU.Hab jetzt alles durch und ist mir mittlerweile schon egal.


----------



## bartsenden (20. August 2018)

Hilfe mein problem ist doch nicht aus der welt oder wieder gekommen... 

Nochmals zum verlauf: Vor einiger zeit probleme mit schwarzbleibendem bildschirm, nach dem neustart kommt die meldung "fehler im anzeigetreiber", Win update (ich glaub das war das Creator update 1803) gelöscht. nach einigentagen ohne probleme gings dann weiter, hab dann alles von nvidia deinstalliert.
Dann gings wieder nur einige tage gut, also ganz trocken festplatten formatiert und alles neu und frisch aufgesetzt und nahc der installation darauf geachtet dass ich erst den chipsatz installiere und dann erst die restlichen geräte. Treiber wurden von der herstellerseite installiert ohne irgendwelche hilfsprogramme wie treiberbooster etc... 

So das Neuinstallieren ging dann etwa 2 Monate gut ohne irgendwelche zickereinen und nun fängt es von vorne an... Im internet kommt der schwarze bildschirm auch aber nicht so häuffig wie bei spielen... also win update (alles was im august installiert wurde) deinstalleirt. Danach konnte ich zumindest wieder zocken. Am nächsten tag wieder probleme gehabt, also Nvidia runtergeschmissen und siehe da ich kam wieder ins spiel rein ohne schwarzen monitor... gestern wieder das gleiche thema, ich geh ins spiel und nach sehr kurzer zeit geht der bildschirm aus...also nachgeschaut und nvidia gelöscht (war mir unsicher ob ich wirklich alles deinstalleirt hatte) und wieder keine probleme. 
Heute morgen wollte ich kurz testen, monitor schwarz, neustart und gleich mal nachgeschaut, nvidia 3D vision, Grafiktreiber und HD audiotreiber sind wieder installiert

Bevor ich die platte wieder formatiere, und ich bin kurz davor, warum werden die nvidia treiber ständig neu installiert und wie kann ich das beheben?


----------



## Schwarzseher (20. August 2018)

Also ich hab jetzt schon einige Tage ruhe seit ich einen älteren Nvidia Treiber installiert habe.Hatte einfach den genommen der bei der Graka dabei war.Aktuell installiert der auch keinen neuen.Zum GlückWarum der das bei dir macht weiß ich nicht.
Hier steht einiges dazu wie man automatische Treiberinstallation verhindert.Das ist dann allerdings auch dauerhaft und für alle Arten von treiber denke ich.Ob man das speziell für einzelne Treiber bewerkstelligen kann weiß ich nicht.Windows 10, 7: Treiber aktualisieren / Treiber-Updates deaktivieren – So geht’s – GIGA
Früher gabs eine Option unter Windows Updates wo man anklicken konnte "Treiber unter Windows Updates einschliessen"Dieses konnte man deaktivieren.Leider haben die diese Funktion wieder entfernt.warum auch immer.
Fehlerhafte Updates oder Treiber-Updates unter Windows Update deaktivieren Windows 10  Deskmodder Wiki
Es sollte ja zumindest möglich sein das Windows einen informiert darüber ob es einen aktuellen treiber gibt und ob man diesen installieren will und dieses nicht einfach selbständig tut.

Edit:Wichtig ist auch dieses Nvidia Experience Gedöns nicht mitzuinstallieren,weil das programm wohl auch automatisch nach Updates sucht.


----------



## bartsenden (22. August 2018)

@Schwarzseher, wollte deinen tipp befolgen und die win updates deaktivieren, aber der schuss ging nach hinten los... 

Fragt mich nicht wie aber ich bin genau nach anleitung vorgegangen, nach dem neustart hat windows versucht das bevorstehende update zu installieren, wurde aber durch sich selbst verhindert. So darauf hin hab ich mal wieder alles von Nvidia deinstalliert, und nach dem neustart sah alles in ordnung aus. 

Erster test, es ruckelt sehr stark, so richtung 0,5 fps... 
Alles überprüft und festgestellt dass sich der nvidia treiber nicht deinstallieren lässt; im gerätemanager wurde mir auch keine GPU angezeigt. Ok dann hab ich halt keine GPU verbaut, ich frag mich warum ich dann überhaupt etwas sehe. Beim starten eines games hat wohl die cpu die grafikberechnung übernommen, so hat es sich zumindest angefühlt...
nach mehrmaligem neustarten hat windows mal wieder versucht ein update zu installieren und gleich wieder abgebrochen, zumindest hat er es geschafft eine GPU zu erkennen, updates wurden aber keine installiert, es wurde mir nur angezeigt dass welche bestehen... 
Jedes mal wenn ich Nvidia versucht hab zu löschen (was auch funktionierte) wurde es nach dem neustart wieder installiert. und nach spätestens 5 min. ging der monitor aus egal bei welcher aktion... 

Hab jetzt aus wut die platte formatiert und win10 neu draufgespielt, werde aber nur den chipsatz installieren und sonst NIX... Wenn der fehler wieder kommt, weiss ich ja dass es nicht direkt an Nvidia liegt sondern am update, dann erschiesse ich Windows!!! 

Zumindest teste ich das system nun ohne grafiktreiber und werde berichten ob es was gebracht hat...


----------



## bartsenden (22. August 2018)

bartsenden schrieb:


> Hab jetzt aus wut die platte formatiert und win10 neu draufgespielt, werde aber nur den chipsatz installieren und sonst NIX... Wenn der fehler wieder kommt, weiss ich ja dass es nicht direkt an Nvidia liegt sondern am update, dann erschiesse ich Windows!!! .
> 
> Zumindest teste ich das system nun ohne grafiktreiber und werde berichten ob es was gebracht hat...



Also Win10 wurde neu installiert, die SSD wurde davor formatiert!! Ich hab den Chipsatz treiber installiert und ein spiel, sonst keine programme und immer noch den gleichen fehler. Und immer noch ist Nvidia grafiktreiber 391,35, Nvidia 3d vision treiber 391,35 und nvidia HD audiotreiber installiert ohne dass ich es will. Wenn ich es deinstalliere ruckelt es extrem, starte ich neu ist es wieder da...


----------



## ddlJunky (22. August 2018)

Ich hab genau dasselbe Problem. Seit sicher einem halben Jahr. Zwischenzeitlich hab ich natürlich den Treiber mehrmals mit DDU deinstalliert, was nichts gebracht hat. Schliesslich war das der Hauptgrund für den Wechsel von Win7 auf Win10. Erst ging es ganz gut aber seit heute: Schwarzer Bildschirm kurz nach dem ich den Desktop sehe. Kann dann jeweils normal runterfahern durch kurzes Drücken von Power-Button.
Hab gesehen, dass ein neuer Treiber rauskam mittlerweile. Installiert, immer noch dasselbe Problem. Schliesslich startet er nach 2 Versuchen mit dem MS Basic Display Driver. Alles schwarz/weiss mit niedrigster Auflösung. Versuche jetzt nochmals den Treiber neu zu installieren, vielleicht hab ich dann wieder für ne Weile Ruhe.


----------



## bartsenden (22. August 2018)

Mit welcher Grafikkarte??


----------



## Schwarzseher (22. August 2018)

Wie gesagt ich hab die beiden letzten Nvidia Treiber getestet und sind durchgefallenKann sein und wird wohl so sein das es Systemabhängig ist(Altes Mainboard).
Den neusten Nvidia Treiber konnte ich erst gar nicht installieren.Da gab es sofort wenn er die Auflösung wechselt einen Hänger.Beim nächsten Versuch BSOD beim Windows Start und nix ging mehr.
Ich würde auch mal einen älteren Treiber versuchen.Oder den wie bei mir der bei der Graka dabei war auf der DVD.


----------



## bartsenden (22. August 2018)

also ich bin jetzt mal wieder soweit dass ich den pc gar nicht mehr nutzen kann... nach dem starten dauert es keine 2 min bis der bildschirm ausgeht, egal was ich mache... aktuell ist der aktuellste nvidia treiber installiert...
ich versuch gleich noch ne neuinstallation und wenn das nix bringt wird win 7 installiert...


----------



## Schwarzseher (22. August 2018)

Wie steht bei dir der Energieverwaltungsmodus in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung?Probier das mal zu ändern als letzten Versuch
Immer noch auch der Hardware Fehler 141 TDR Error in dem Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf?


----------



## ddlJunky (23. August 2018)

Grafikkarte GTX1070.
Ich habs jetzt hingekriegt, indem ich die Anschlüsse vom Netzteil etwas anders angeordnet habe. Der seitliche Stromanschluss für die Graka kommt jetzt von einem exklusiven Set an Kabeln von Netzteil. Hatte die Befürchtung, dass die Graka zu wenig Strom gekriegt hat. Hab "nur" ein Corsair 650Watt. Dachte halt erst an ein Software Problem, da immer der Treiber abstürtzt und Bildschirme kein Signal mehr kriegen, aber der PC sonst normal weiter läuft.
Konnte jetzt so mehrere Stunden normal Prey spielen gestern.


----------



## bartsenden (23. August 2018)

Der energieverwaltungsmodus stand auf optimal, den hab ich jetzt auf maximale leistung gestellt. habs gestern noch irgendwie geschafft windows nach der installation updaten und aktuell den neuesten treiber über den gerätemanager installiert... Problem bleibt weiterhin bestehen aber  nicht so extrem wie gestern abend.

Das mit dem netzteil ist mir gestern auch durch den kopf gegangen, aber ich bin der meinung (aber nicht sicher) dass ich ein 750 watt netzteil habe. müsste heut abend mal nachschauen welcher hersteller.


----------



## ddlJunky (27. August 2018)

Ich dachte ich melde mich nochmal kurz. Hatte seit dem Umstecken der Energieversorgung zur Grafikkarte kein Problem mehr. Gestern ca. 6h Prey gespielt am Stück 👍🏼


----------



## Ronoox (23. September 2018)

Was ist das genau für ein Update? Am Ende steht doch KB und dann paar Zahlen. Kannst du die mir mal bitte schreiben? Ich hab momentan das selbe Problem und das nervt mega.


----------

